# Color Holgaroids!



## Ambrosia (Oct 5, 2004)

(way expired) Polaroid Type 88 film in a Holgaroid 120SF with Polaroid Back.

Indi (the horse...aka, Great Dane)







Lita (half rhodesian ridgeback/half staffordshire terrier)--she's so emotional






Echo (old Australian Shepherd--he's old and crotchety.  He wouldn't move to the "Photochair" like the other ones did).






Holgaroid with a purple Roscolux Gel over the flash.

you can get a free swatchbook of colored gel samples here:
http://www.rosco-ca.com/intl/req_mm.cfm?Item=Roscolux Supergel_Swatchbook









I think I am going to Emulsion Lift one or two of these.  I may start with the purplish one.  


Xposted to a couple forums.


----------



## terri (Oct 5, 2004)

I'll be interested in seeing those results.   I'm not certain how a lift will react with this film type.

Cute puppy pics, regardless.


----------



## Ambrosia (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks!

according to john reuter of Polaroid, this is the type of Polaroid square film to shoot if you are going to do Polaroid Transfers or Lifts.


----------



## terri (Oct 5, 2004)

Be sure to post 'em!   I'll be interested in hearing if you had to alter the technique or if water temp, etc., is bascially the same.  

John Reuter is a very well respected alternative photographer/artist.   I don't like all of his stuff, but he's very good!


----------



## Ambrosia (Oct 5, 2004)

Operation Holgaroid Emulsion Lift is complete.

I put it on a push light (those little dome thingies you press and the light comes on).  

I will see how it looks when it dries.  

For some reason I just HAD to put it on something other than paper.  LOL

Pictures to come tomorrow.


----------



## Ambrosia (Oct 5, 2004)

ok i lied...pictures tonight:


Light Off (the red blob is the reflection of the flash)





Light On





I think it came out pretty neat.  with the exception of the bubbles that I couldn't get to go away completely.


----------



## oriecat (Oct 5, 2004)

Neat!!!


----------



## terri (Oct 5, 2004)

Ha, it does look cute with the light on, doesn't it?      Looks like it lifted easily, too.   Maybe the bubbles won't be as visible after it's had a while to dry down, they can work themselves out sometimes.


----------



## Karalee (Oct 6, 2004)

So type 88 lifts off too? Just to reconfirm.


----------



## Ambrosia (Oct 6, 2004)

Yep.  For the square 80's series polaroid film, type 88 is the recommended one for lifts and transfers. 

Thanks everyone.   

Now I just have to seal it with krylon or something and then I can put it on my wall in my room!


----------

